# New to this, need some advice Please.



## Squid (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got my first aquarium today, and am starting to research it now. First off, I must say im quite surprised how involved this hobby sounds to be. I read alot of posts on here, that said I should cycle my tank. However, being new to this, I dont even know what that means, or how to go about doing it. The tank I got is a 65 gallon i believe. Any suggestions on what type of fish would do good in a tank this size? I seen a rope fish in the petstore today, and thought it looked pretty cool, Im more interested in the strange looking creatures such as that one, so any suggestions along that line would be great! I also bought a Sand waterfall today, cause I thought that would look pretty neat in the tank, but how on earth do I get the sand inside it now that its in the water. It said to add the sand after it was in the tank with the pump hooked up? If anybody else owns one of those, Id love to hear the trick you used to do this.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

cycling refers to the process of cultivating bacteria which break down harmful ammonia (created by fish waste, uneaten food, rotting organic matter) into less harmful nitrites and nitrates.

it is absolutely essential to cycle a new tank. this process can take several weeks.

please do read over this:http://www.fishlore.com/NitrogenCycle.htm.

you've picked a great size for a starter tank. the bigger the better. rope fish might get a little big for your tank as they're recommended to a 100 gallon tank. though there are plenty of awesome oddballs you could keep in a 65g.

edit: OH, and welcome to the forum!  glad to have you here.


----------



## Squid (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! What are some other names of oddball fish? or freshwater creatures? Like i said im new to this totally, so I have no idea.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

oh my

here's one link http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+836


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Seeing you are new to this I would not recommend the "oddball fish" as most are hard to keep. Start out with guppies or some other common fish. If you have a good light on the tank maybe start it off with plants first, that will help greatly with the cycling of the tank. This hobby takes a lot of patience and the learning curve is steep. If you rush into it you will be sadly disappointed and may give up prematurely. I hope that I am not coming off as pompous as that is not my intention. Patience is the key.  Also it is a never ending learning experience for everyone.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I suggest purchasing the water quality test kit for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. You need to observe progress of cycling periodically and the water test kit is the only way to measure them.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

aye, that's true. it's a necessity.


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't forget a siphon hose, or better yet a python no spill kit.

The key to success is water changes, water changes, water changes.

And remember to use water conditioner every time you do a water change to take out those nasty chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals from the tap water that kill all those good bacteria you're colonizing in your tank.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

All good advice here, and as Calmer said, odd ball fish are just that because they tend to be hard to get and harder to keep. If it was easy,we'd all have them.
There are some other 'oddballs' that are probably easier to keep than others, but that being said (like bichirs or polypterus), since it is your first tank, I'd stick to starter fish. It would suck to lose an expensive and rare fish due to inexperience.

Welcome to the forum! There's lots of good advice an great people here. You'll find that it will become an asset in your new hobby!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Squid!!! You found a good group of patient people to help you with the start of your new aquarium.


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

Squid said:


> I just got my first aquarium today, and am starting to research it now. First off, I must say im quite surprised how involved this hobby sounds to be. I read alot of posts on here, that said I should cycle my tank. However, being new to this, I dont even know what that means, or how to go about doing it. The tank I got is a 65 gallon i believe. Any suggestions on what type of fish would do good in a tank this size? I seen a rope fish in the petstore today, and thought it looked pretty cool, Im more interested in the strange looking creatures such as that one, so any suggestions along that line would be great! I also bought a Sand waterfall today, cause I thought that would look pretty neat in the tank, but how on earth do I get the sand inside it now that its in the water. It said to add the sand after it was in the tank with the pump hooked up? If anybody else owns one of those, Id love to hear the trick you used to do this.


Welcome Squid!

Ya, you're right, it is involved. Unlike 20 years ago (I/we was pretty naive), keeping fish is all about the water; keep it healthy and your fish will thrive. I suggest going to your local library and doing some reading. It'll save you a lot of tears. Google and GTA FF are your friends too.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome ,I am also new to FreshWater .
But i have SaltWater and when i started it was very hard and just getting water to the tank and back was a chore and a half and no one told me about the tap adaptable python which is now my bestest friend  
I would strongly suggest getting one of these ,should be your second purchase.
Good luck 

ok i have a challenge now ,i want oddball fish


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard,

Some very nice and knowledgeable folks around here. 

My one piece of beginner advice and I'm a beginner myself having just started over a month ago is having patience. 

It takes time to cycle your tank, grow your plants and add your fish. I know the LFSs will drive you to buy now, but take your time and during this period research what you want you're tank to be, ask questions and have fun.

I shall now step down off my soapbox


----------



## Cory_Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Welcome ,I am also new to FreshWater .
> But i have SaltWater and when i started it was very hard and just getting water to the tank and back was a chore and a half and no one told me about the tap adaptable python which is now my bestest friend
> I would strongly suggest getting one of these ,should be your second purchase.
> Good luck
> ...


Yes the Python is a great addition BUT, I strongly suggest that you do NOT run tap water directly into the tank but rather run it into a large bucket(s) and pre-treat with dechlor then let sit to come up to room temperature (you do run just the cold water, don't you?) then pour that into to tank (I purchased a small pump to fill my 60 and 20's). Way way safer.

Cheers.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

oh yes i have a pump for that too lol


----------

